# Kayak Hauler



## bobberboy (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm interested in building a trailer to haul 2 kayaks. I currently haul them on top of my Jeep Liberty but those days may be numbered. I recently fell and broke 4 ribs in 6 places. Ouch. Yes it hurts and once the narcotics wear off I'm going to realize that lifting 65# over my head is going to become more and more difficult as time goes on. My idea is to start with the lightweight Harbor Freight bunk trailer and turn it into something like this.





This would allow me to keep everything kayak-related together so all I have to do is hook up the trailer and go. The boxes would keep paddles, anchors, etc and the frame would provide me with a way to secure the kayaks that currently live behind the house so they aren't stolen. I could use the "J" shaped kayak frames I currently use on the Jeep but would actually like to haul and store them with the cockpit down. Can anyone tell me whether there is a problem hauling the kayaks upside down? All the haulers I see, whether on car-top or trailers never carry them upside down. I get that putting them on edge keeps the width narrower in the case of hauling 2 but I can't see what harm there would be to haul them upside down. As they would be stored on the trailer, having them upside down would prevent rain and debris from collecting inside and just makes more sense to me. But, I don't see people hauling or storing them that way so it makes me wonder if there's a reason why not. Any thoughts?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have the plastic "sit-on-top" kayaks. They store and travel (on Thule roof racks, no specialized kayak holder) best for me upside down. They are just more stable that way. Mine have been stored upside down, outdoors (under tarp) for close to 30 years with no adverse impacts.

I know what you mean. There is some mysterious chemical reaction that causes these kayaks to increase in weight over the years. Mine weighted 52 lbs. when purchased. Now they are easily 90 lbs. each.

I don't have room for another trailer on my property. I'm thinking of an extension to the rear rack on my truck that would have a roller for easier load/unload.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 26, 2015)

Unless things have changed per manufacturers, no it won't hurt to haul 'em like you want to, but for storing, they should be stored on their sides as best I remember. I've considered getting a HF boat trailer model to make dealing with my Ride 115 easier but then I have another trailer here at the house to park and maintain. I could use the motorcycle trailer I have but the darn thing is so noisy when there is no load on it, so I don't use it. LOL Trailering them cockpit down will just scratch up the side you see.


----------



## fishjunky (Jul 27, 2015)

I always kept mine upside down when storing or on my roof rack. The only time they were right side up was when I was actually in it. 

The gunnels are the strongest area of most plastic sit on top kayaks. I'd put a pool noodle or some such padding on whatever you store on and leave it there. 

I would store it out of the sunlight though... The sunlight degrades the plastic.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 27, 2015)

This will be a cool build. I want to build a rack to sit on my boat deck (front to rear) that will haul my wife's kayak. Hopefully get to it this winter.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 27, 2015)

I've hauled my kayaks on the roof (never again); on a modified Jon boat trailer; and now inside of my van. Inside of the van limits my yak choices to 9 footers.

Hauling upside down is the manufacturer's recommended way to do it in many cases.

However, I always wondered why I see yak trailers with the big heavy yaks on TOP, and the storage box (which holds smaller, lighter objects) on the BOTTOM????? Seems to this old codger that it ought to be the other way around. Slide the heavy yaks into their low, convenient places, and store the odds and ends up in the top box. 

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 27, 2015)

Take a look at the site Texas kayak fisherman. There are a lot of pictures of kayak trailers.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## starzstuff (Sep 14, 2015)

I found these folding trailers that are pretty nice...
https://bulldogfoldingtrailers.com


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 14, 2015)

I recently found a boat trailer for an 11' boat on CL that was in good shape and at a fair/reasonable price, just needed new rubber, new bearings and seals, and adjusted the bunks, ready to roll. It's a Hustler brand, seems well built for such a light trailer, but does have a 800# capacity. I can roll around the yard by just grabbing the tongue jack handle w/o any effort to speak of. Got lucky for a change. LOL I do have another trailer to maintain, but can roll this trailer into the garage, drop the yak down from the ceiling right onto the trailer, strap it down, load the gear, hook it to the truck and off I go. Can even unload the yak and hang it from the ceiling w/o ever lifting the 80# beast. 8)


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 15, 2015)

.

I got this yesterday so now I have to figure out something for sure. My old Jeep had roof racks but I have to do a little more research about what I can get for this. There are a lot of contraptions available for a lot of $ but I'd rather keep it simple if I can. It does have a 2" receiver so at least that's already taken care of.


----------

